
The World's 50 Most Powerful Blogs (2008) - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2008/mar/09/blogs
======
dredmorbius
The online world as of a decade ago.

I'm finding this rather interesting from both a "where are they now" and
"where are we now" perspective.

It's also a bit of a counterpoint to the Schadenfreude of the past several
days.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
I especially like it from a "where are they now" perspective. What
schadenfreude have you been feeling from the past several days?

~~~
dredmorbius
Funny you should ask:

[https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/2qawmFix...](https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/2qawmFixESw)

